# Camo Graphics



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

No never with them but take a look at. http://www.camowraps.com/


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Sweet looking truck!!!! :beer:


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

that looks awsome!!!!


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

doublegoose ,
That's bad a$$ That say's "I Hunt" :beer:


----------



## wyominghuntfish (Mar 13, 2008)

BUT...you are in a chevy. :eyeroll:


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey, wyo, at least its not a ford. :lol: Awesome truck.


----------



## wyominghuntfish (Mar 13, 2008)

Yea, better than a ford, second only do a dodge though. Either way, sweet truck


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm not a mod, but am curious if Camo4u is going to sponser the website, seems spammy

my :2cents:


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Naw, hes just putting that up there to show what it is.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

That looks real nice!


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

wow that truck is awesome!!


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

i would be afraid to stop at stoplights without my doors locked in that truck. someone would go grand theft auto on u and jack it.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

doublegoose said:


> it only took about 4-5 hours


and how much did it cost u?


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

That is pretty cool looking, thanks for sharing!

Chris


----------



## wyominghuntfish (Mar 13, 2008)

Ill be honest, I like his even better than yours. Even if his was a chevy, I just like it better. But don't get me wrong, yours is awesome, too.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I actually like yours better. I like the grass better than the woods anyday. I like your truck better anyway.


----------



## cat8tail (Jul 15, 2009)

we went with camo4u too - they did a great job on the material


----------



## Rajun Cajun (Sep 5, 2010)

Those trucks you guys posted are awesome......I like it.

Here are some pics of my dog box I had built and its wrapped in camo wrap.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

wow all those trucks look legit!!! it can only get better if it was on a 12 valve boys!


----------



## Kuchiebangbang (Sep 24, 2010)

Awesome trucks guys, I would take any one of those. Also good work on the dog box. :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

doublegoose, I see you do work for the company now. I caught this morning spam which included the following sentence. PM sent.



> We will match or beat anyones prices and we offer free shipping on all vinyl camo wraps.


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

The white chevy looks way better than the other trucks.
Love the dog box, that turned out great. Mine is just black, but I gotta check into this stuff.


----------



## Aleeshan20kat (May 11, 2011)

these are really superb pics 
I like this thread....


----------



## don835 (Nov 8, 2005)

I used camo4u as well. Went on fairly easy, not Fancy but I like it.

Murph.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Have seen plenty of trucks with the camo on them. So many in fact it is like a friday run from the factory done that way.

Have never ever seen any other brands with my graphics on it like mine in the seven years I've owned it.



















The dark camo I don't think looks good on a dark truck.

 Al


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Are you serious?


----------



## 2geeses (Jun 23, 2015)

awesome photos... I really like the Max4 dog box wraps...

I went on -link removed- and see they no longer offer Max4. Looks like it got replaced with Max5. I do see they have Reeds n Weeds camo which has a similar look. Has anyone tried that color?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Putting camo on something that is never going into the field to be hidden is, well in my opinion the same as a fat man wearing thong bathing suit!! I get putting protective coatings, or graphics that are intended to highlight another color, but camo on a truck or dog box well!!!

Sorry if I offend but the camo thing has gone way over board! Drive and do what you want, wear what you want but don't be surprised or offended when you are treated as if you are less intelligent than you think you are, after all you created the impression!!


----------

